
Google Eyes Mouse Movement as Possible Search Relevancy Signal - bluesmoon
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2010/07/13/google-eyes-mouse-movement-as-possible-search-relevancy-signal
======
Android
From the comments:

A No Google Can Do Lots Ov Things But How Are You Guna Put A Client Assistant
Residing In A Clients Computer ....... Theres No Way A Human Being Will Fit
... But Hay Hoo Would Love To See

Think When Someone Trys To Contest Patent Ad Go For Term Client As Patent
Weakness There Are Lots Of Others Out There But Client ........... Er A Prob
No Why BUT CLIENT :)

Lovely.

